

JQuery Tools - The UI library for the Web - huyng
http://flowplayer.org/tools/index.html

======
Spyckie
It looks like flowplayer built custom animations for themselves and decided to
release it as a library. Good publicity and a well designed website.

I think the library itself has great video support but not much else.

------
audionerd
Do they list any advantage for using Flashembed over SWFObject?

<http://code.google.com/p/swfobject/>

------
MOdMac
Its good to see some more options but it still does not compare to jQuery UI
with its unified styling and theme roller.

I like having jQuery UI components standalone and using them as needed,
relying on compression and merging tools like yui compressor to do their job.

Being a smaller core set of components is not really a big benifit.

They have a good point about the api improvements over jQuery UI but i can't
see it being enough to switch.

------
jonursenbach
Wish our team had found this a month ago, we just finished building half of
these things.

------
SwellJoe
So, this is different from jQuery UI?

~~~
dotandimet
They specifically refer to the basic JQuery UI elements when they state, under
"Essential tools for modern websites"

<blockquote> Let's face it: do you really need drag-and-drop, resizables,
selectables or sortable tables in your web applications? Websites are not
desktop applications. They are different.

What you really need are tabs, tooltips, accordions, overlays, smooth
navigation, great visual effects and all those "web 2.0" goodies that you have
seen on your favourite websites.

This library contains six of the most useful JavaScript tools available for
today's website. The beauty of this library is that all of these tools can be
used together, extended, configured and styled. In the end, you can have
hundreds of different widgets and new personal ways of using the library.
</blockquote>

This looks like repackaging the more popular stand-alone jQuery
plugins/widgets into a single bundle/distribution, with nice docs and demos,
very different from jQuery UI which is more like half a framework and some
widgets.

~~~
kristiandupont
And I have to say that I agree with them. Whenever I am confronted with, say,
a "window" in a web app (i.e. a popup that I can move around in the browser),
it just feels weird.

------
tkiley
Some of the tools look like great implementations, but if I ever saw a website
use the "expose" tool (<http://flowplayer.org/tools/demos/expose/index.html>),
I'd be pissed. It doesn't seem to serve much of a purpose, except perhaps for
a first-use help screen, and even then, it's disconcerting.

~~~
nixme
It's useful for videos to minimize page clutter when you're not watching full
screen. Hulu does a similar effect when you hit "Lower Lights" next to a
playing video.

~~~
weaksauce
Youtube does this now too.

------
destrado
has anyone found a way to get non-minified js version of this library? to me
this library is as good as closed-source

------
csbartus
awesome, it's so put-together, i'll definitively use it. together with the
jquery ui library.

------
brown9-2
Aren't all jQuery UI library's for the web?

